# HitEmHard's Training Log



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Im currently training in a powerlifting style. Im walking around at 12stone or little over. The goal this year is to bulk to around 15stone. Its a big challeneg but I hate aiming low.

Current bests are:

Bench-120kg

Box Squat- 190kg

Deadlift-180kgx3

Military Press-70kg

Short term goals are:

Bench-140kg

Box Squat-210kg

Deadlift-220kg

Military Press-80kg

Next week I am starting Coan/Philipi 10week Deadlift program.

Will post again properly on monday


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

For anyone intrested this is the training I will be running for awhile

Monday:

Bench Press 3setx5reps

DB Bench 3setsx10reps

Machine incline JM press 3x10

BB curls 2x10

Tuesday:

Coan/Phillipi 10 week deadlift cycle

Tsampa.org: Coan-Phillipi 10 Week Deadlift Routine

Wednesday:

Db shoulder press 4x8

Lateral raises 3x12

Close grip bench 4x5

db curls 3x10

Thursday:

Box squats 6x5

Leg extensions 3x15

Leg curls 2x15

Calf press 5x15

Neck harness 2x50

Calories should be around 5,500kcals or so. As long as I can keep my sleep right I should be ok. I go for periods of 3months+ only getting 8-10hours of sleep a week.

Hopefully I can film some of my PR's soon so should be able to post them with any look


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

HitEmHard said:


> Calories should be around 5,500kcals or so.


Jesus man what you gonna be eating. Can i see your diet please....

I can only manage 2000 thats why im a weedlayball:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you say you sleep 8-10 hrs a week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you training 4 days on the trot dude?

if you can improve youre sleep you`ll improve youre results..not sleeping well in my experience equates to partying everynite of the week..

my sleep has been sh1te for ages


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Diet usualy goes something like

3-4ltrs of full fat milk

Breakfast is usualy

*weight gainer with 3tbs oats, 2tea spoons of olive oil

*4-5 pancakes with syrup

Snack

*chicken baguette

*shake same as breakfast

Dinner

*some type of meat(chicken or steak usualy) wuth jacket potatoes

*shake like before

Tea

*something like curry or a sunday roast

*another shake

Some were along the day Il munch my way through

a tub of ice cream

a pastie or sausage sandwich or pizza

I also have a shake a couple of mins before going to sleep

I usualy go to sleep with my stomach killing but its all part of the fun.

Sleep is somthing that really messes with my when it gets really bad I have to get some sleeping pills off the doc like it is now. I slept 3 hours last night and Im wide awake now. Daft thing is I have given up drinking, I just dont enjoy it so I cant even blame it on going out lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Il be adding to that to hit my kcal mark. When I wake up thats when the fun beggins lol and ye about 8 hours a week, sleeping could be fine for months then suddenly chnges dramaticly for up to 3 months at a time its crap


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you training 4 days on the trot?

i`d recommend asking around about your calorie intake.

total weight gain sounds impressive,but lean muscle gains are more so.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

aye mate 4 days on the trot my training partner is lazy and will not come in on fridays. I off to train in half an hour and will post some pictures in the next day or so. I can handle training day after day but any type of volume and i suffer. Ran Coan/Phillipi before and although I got sore as hell my deadlift jumped up. That diet I posted is what I usually eat the food intake will be stepped up.

Any advice or comments on diet would be much appreciated its an area I havent paid much attention to reading into it the past


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Bench day

Bench press

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx5

70kgx5

80kgx2

92.5kgx3setsx5reps-PR

DB bench

37.5kgx2setsx10reps-PR

Machine incline JM Press

these killed my shoulder

V bar cable extensions

35kgx10

45kgx10

50kgx10-baseline PR

Easy enough day today tomorrow will be painfull so feeding up and hopefully manage to sleep some tonight though I have my doubts lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Week 1 Coan/Phillipi

Deadlifts

60kgx5

80kgx3

100kgx3

120kgx3

140kgx3

165lgx2

135kgx8setsx3reps

Good mornings

80kgx8

100kgx8

90kgx8

super setted with

DB rows

40kgx8

50kgx2setsx8reps-PR

also super setted stiff leg deads and underhand pulldowns. went realy light on these just to help with recovery.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

feck me! i assume you have a rock solid lower back?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> feck me! i assume you have a rock solid lower back?


i agree with u cal.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

aye my lowerback is pretty solid to be honest never had any problems with it. The weights werent particularly hard or even heavy but the pace myself and my training partner tore thought the sets left me in a mess for abit...damn I should quit smoking.

Today was an easy enough day

db shoulder press

15kgx10

25kgx8

30kgx8-PR

30kgx5

db Lateral raises

12.5kgx12

15kgx12-PR

17.5kgx8-PR

Close grip bench

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx10

80kgx5-PR

Seated DB curls

15kgx10

17.5kgx10-PR

20kgx5-PR

these are all exercises I dont normaly do so I was mainly feeling were I am with them but everything felt good so some good PR's should be in the pipe line for these soon. Hopefully they will have a good effect on my bench

Morning weight today was 12stone dead.

Sleep finally is on the upswing last night I went to sleep at 1am and woke up at 1.30pm. Feel great now hopefully Il get to sleep before 2am and get a good few hours in. Lucky Im off this week from uni so I can afford to get a good bit of sleep in. When my fiancee gets in from work Il get her to take some photos and Il get some measurements this weekend. Im sat just about to eat a tub of ASDAs double choc ice cream and my 4th ltr of milk, hopefully get a 5th in before I fall asleep. Havent had chance today to keep a note of what Iv eaten as I had alot to get done and spent most of it traveling back and forth. Will make a more concious effort to note my food intake tomorrow. Squats tomorrow and I cant wait. Plan is 160kgx5


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow you must like your ice cream dude lol lol.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

tell me about it will the amount of milk I drink too its a bonus not to be lactose intolerant lol

box squats

60kgx5

80kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx5

140kgx2

160kgx5-PR

should get 170kgx5 maybe 5kg more out of this training cycle for squats which should see me hit maybe 210-220kg

Leg extensions

80kgx2x15-PR

for these I do toes pointing in on the bottom half and toes pointing in on the top half both done for 15 reps before switching toe position. so realy thats 30 reps per full set.

didnt finish up today as had to get out to see my mate play a gig xo will be in tomorrow for some daft bits and pieces


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

100 *KILO* Good mornings!!!!!

Bloody hell lad, I am speechless!


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

my best is 105kg for 10 il post a link to another log I have that goes back further.

T-Nation.com | Hit Em Hard's Log - Page 1

Apparantly at my uni there is a powerlifting team. They train twice a week and are champions in the university leagues or something but they can get me competitions and I could qualify for an elite athletes bursery for competeing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol good mornings at that weight made me wince...

ohh another tobacco and milk lover


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

My backs bad enough when getting up from fastening my shoes laces, never mind any weight on the back of my neck.......never mind 16 stone :hail:


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I have pulled my hamstrings a few times and had a partial tear on my left one in the past doing stiff leg deadlifts and not warming up on them, stupid stuff but never had a problem with goodmornings. I have to wrap my knees to squat as I have athritis in most of my joints since I was 9 and a naughty knee injury left me with no other option but as long as I warm up and dont punch above my weight I have no problems.

After a load of chew on with cheapuksupplements it finaly looks like my order of M-drol will arive on monday after I ordered it on the 10th of jan n it was apparantly shipped on the 11th...bad news is il be another £6 out of pocket


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

up a pound and a half today so 12stone1.5lb

Bench

40kgx10

50kgx10

60kgx5

80kgx2

95kgx3

110kgx1

bench sets were messed up dont know if il attemp 95kg again see if i can get 2sets of 3 or change tactcs

db bench

40kgx10-PR

42.5kgx2-knackered by this point

v cable extensions

35kgx10

45kgx10

57.5kgx10-PR

65kgx10-PR

bb curls

30kgx10

37.5kgx10-PR

mixed bag today crap eating this weekend...m-drol should arive tomorrow. Pulled my right lat yesterday changing my t-shirt of all things!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

stick some pics up dude


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You two ^^^ weigh pretty much the same, maybe you can compare "toilet taken" photos LOL!!

Good strength levels HitEm' keep it up fella.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha ha Phill...He weighs more than me. Im in the 11st category now plus i can lift way way more :high5:

Haven't you got no long sticks to throw somewhere mate.....haha


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Il try take some tonight. I am going to make a concious effort to log food intake ect as my prohormones arived today so Il be starting them soon. I bought enough for two cycles so with plenty of food and rest should be able to hit 13stone soon. Im having tonight off the gym as I havent had a night just me and my fiancee in a few weeks apart from the odd couple of hours here n there so it will be nice just to chill out.

Il take pictures and measurements later and start logging weight....for some reason my weight has dropped off to 11stone 12.5lb so some serious eating is needed!

Il even take the pictures in my bathroom lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What pro hormones are they and have you got a pct ??


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

M drol by competitive edge labs and yes a lad I know is sorting me out with some he has spair from a steriod cycle he last took. Weight is back up to 12stone so Im thinking I was alittle dehydrated. Cant wait to start this cycle tomorrow.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is some picks that were asked for...not looking good at the moment but least its a base to work off


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

crap day couldnt get my head right for deadlifts so left them til next week

seated db press

20kgx6

25kgx6

32.5kgx7-PR-easy as hell

Underhand pulldowns

72.5kgx6

95kgx6

110kgx6-PR

117.5kgx4-PR

Seated rows

80kgx10

102.5kgx10

left it head has been a mess today...light squats tomorrow and a big push on PR's next week hopefully will be ready to hit something decent


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Feel beat up this week so Im going to take the rest off the week off then start a big push towards doing a one rep max squat in a few weeks and maybe in bench too


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you feel beat up from the training and if so, do you think you are doing too much?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i feel like i`m being a bstrd saying this but i`m gonna anyway..

given the weights youre lifting i thought you`d be much bigger bud...

i think we`re the saem height and you weigh more than me too...

if you can really squat 160kgx5(which is double my squat-altho i havent been able to do them in 5 years)there something going wrong somewhere..

youre poundages arent transforming into youre physique.

tbh the lighting isnt good in your pics but kudos to you for putting them up..

i think you would make better progress having rest days in between workout days.

you admit if you could you`d train 5x aweek..

youre mate aint lazy-he`s probly fecked lol!

i think one of the big training factors is out of kilter for you and sorting out a decent rest programme would be a good place to start.

low volume heavy reps need more rest days than volume based routines.

ive basically specialized on a form of deadlift for the last err 4 years only managing to train 2x a week max..but hey i`m an old bugger with declining test levels with a d1cky back lol

after a heavy deadlift session training the next day shouldnt physically be an option..

please dont think i`m trying flame you cos i`m not i`m actually trying to be helpful.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

na mate Im not as big as I should be Im 5ft 9.5. my measurements last month were

Waist-32inch

Chest-41inch

Shoulders-49inch

Arms-15inch

Forearms-12.5inch

Quads-24inch

Calves-15.5inch

Neck-16inch

To be honest I hadnt until recently had any bicep work in my program for 2 years and deadlifts have been on and off for the last year or so after blowing my left knee getting off the sofa.

I lost 2 stone nearly over christmas in a week so Im literaly trying to get to were I was lol

For some reason I got out of the habbit of training triceps as well.

Diet still isnt spot on at the moment as my fiancees nana is on her death bed.

as far as squats go, Im using my mrs old phone so if she can find the usb cable or come into the gym Il be more than happy to film my squat and any other lifts. To be honest the deadlifts are not heavy at the moment its just the fact that Im not used to any type of volume lol

As for training this training set up is only lasting a few months until I move into a new house with some of my friends as there is an out house of sorts that is going to be converted to a gym with a squat rack, stones, kegs, dumbells, logs and anything that could be fun to lift.

When ever I have decided I wanted to look bigger(onyl lasts a couple of weeks before I miss heavier weights) I would put my reps up to around 10 reps per set which Im going to be doing on bench days.

as for my training partner can handle outstanding volume and high percentages and be fine hes abit of a freak.

I have only ever really trained higher percentages of 1RM so Im orite with it ust now and then when sleep is really bad it hits me hard. Il train monday and be right as rain.

I understand your trying to be helpful mate. The biggest problem at the moment is diet, I need new shakers and the main problem is I live between my own house and that of my fiancee so having a set diet is hard. Nutrition isnt a strong point of mine to be honest I have trained with powerlifters, bodybuilders and strongman over the last few years in the gym and always found keeping it simple and heavy got my stronger not particularly much bigger. If I can get the food in then I grow easily.

If anyone can help my sort my diet Id definately be intrested in any advice or help.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

When i saw the lifts he was doing before i thought he would be quite big too so thats why i was asking for the photos, they are good lifts tho but the lifts dont match your body....Dont take no offence mate......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

HitEmHard said:


> crap day couldnt get my head right for deadlifts so left them til next week
> 
> seated db press
> 
> ...


good lifting


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

The underhand pulldowns I think are on the lat pull down machine - but palms facing and close grip?

If so, 100kg+ for reps and sets is quite epic to me for someone weighing 12 stone.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree they dont match but give it until my birthday (25th march) I should be a fair bit bigger. Im dropping the weight and hitting some higher reps on upper body and alittle more volume and pushing the food intake right up. Il squat on wednesday as I have my engagement party on friday and my fiancee cant film it on thursday as shes on a night course mondays and thursdays.

Sit tight on more pictures, should post them in a couple of weeks and there should be a marked improvement

As noted before diet has been s**t recent, mix of exams at uni and my fiancee's nana(shes 95) becoming seriously ill.

I know im not being flamed ect critisism was expected as I agree I dont look as good as I should. To be honest Im going to have to leave the coan/phillipi deadlift program for abit as I dont have the time to spend an hour and a half-2 hours in the gym on one night.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats what i thought Phill. I dont normally do this excercise but i have done before and if i can remember i was doing around 80kg for about 4-6 reps so how does he manage 117kg :clap2:


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

London1976 said:


> good lifting


yes its kg and each dumbell and shoulder press and underhand pulldowns are done with palms facing me with a shoulder width grip, the stacks in the gym go to 125kg on the pulldowns.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I managed it with alot of foul words, a big hairy training partner calling me all the names under the sun and the gym owner calling me a a fairy for not going heavier, I find I do alot better on this than I do with normal lat pull downs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

our lat machine only goes up to 100kg and i cant move it lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

The stacks don't go that heavy in ours - 100kg tops - 75kg for Leg extensions/curls which for the most part is enough for me and well I can't get close - 70kg lat pull downs I think is my best for reps. I do cane the stack on seated machine pulls though, which is one of my fave exercises - probs as it makes me "look" strong doing the full stack LOL!

Keep it though and all the best with it.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

its not an uncommon occurance in our gym to see people do the full stack saying that there is about 6-8 lads benching 140kg+, there is a fella who squats 230kg, though not many deadlift and the 65kg dumbells get a fair bit of use, although I only aspire to that lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh if there is anyone in the middlesbrough area that fancies coming down for a daft training session drop me a message


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, I mean in the grand context of things 140kg bench isn't that much - I know quite a few people who bench that and more and they are athlete who don't even focus on lifting soley.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

aye mate I think alot of people's ideas of whats a big weight are obscured, I personaly know I dont lift alot and I know people who could squash my lifts without thinking about it, yes I dont look big but at the same time that has never been a focus simply lifting more has been, though it would be intresting to see what I could achieve with a focus more on size in the space of a few months


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

But a big guys lift will be the same equivilent as a small guy. You wouldnt seen a 12st guy benching 160kg...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive survived on training sometimes one a week, frequently 1x in a fortnite and generally badly for me since a back fusion 18 months ago..

life for once got in the way of training, so i understand about trying to maintain and not go to far backwards.

any help i can be with training i`l help all i can.

i generally follow a simple hi protein diet with moderate carbs and a dollop of fats.

i have zero appetite at the mo but if that changes i`ll simply add some carbs till i start gaining 

diet stuff does bore me a bit tbh lol

like it or not nobody but nobody on here or any other forum i frequent has trained 4x on the trott.

thats gear users too.

so how can you genuinley be growing if no one else can?

lets say youre training is working..

i guarentee you`ll get better results if you change the days you train and insert rest days?

thats not me saying it cos i`m a PT or trying to be lol, thats me saying it cos ive been on forums for a few years and traiining 4x on the trot just isnt done.

its like not questioning eating frequent meals..

there are just somethings everyone agrees on...(occasionally lololol)


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

London1976 said:


> But a big guys lift will be the same equivilent as a small guy. You wouldnt seen a 12st guy benching 160kg...


take a look on

powerliftingwatch.com there are lads deadliftin 300kg+ and a 160kg bench at 12stone isnt that rare, I couldnt do it my bench is awful but wouldnt say its particularly rare


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

aye 4 days on the trott isnt the usual but since my ate started training nights are the only time he can make it where I used to train monday, tuesday, thursday and friday but at the moment its not an option was only supposted to be like this for 2 months but hes not starting his basics for the RAF until october but once I move I can train with more rest days in between


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

who are you training for bud-you or your mate.

train when its right for you.

my mate andybora on here runs english muscle with me..give him a pm.

can you guess where he`s from?


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

he a boro lad like? I go to Teesside uni but I live 10mins away in billingham

you have a point, I started helping him as a favour now its becoming a burdon but I like having a training partner.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What i meant before is, it would be pretty normal from some guy who is 12st to be lifting 80-100kg to someone who is 15 stone to lifting 160kg....


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

aye true but at the same time 80-100kg bench if we are talking about one rep max's is not a difficult task for most people


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

ello mate...

where abouts do you train?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

all groomed and ready for you big man :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i make no apologies for the weight used, as i mentioned i havent tried squatting for 4 years or so..

i did [email protected] and thats a backdown set 62.5kg.

i`d like to think this training cycle i can hit 100kg.

ive had to focus on form so as to not agravate my back so am trying to come as close to a dead stop at the bottom to prevent tight lower back muscles being stretched by any sort of bounce at the bottom.

i`m pleasantly surprised by the depth of the squat,but will only continue if i`m pain free.

i`d rather keep the form rigid and lessen the ROM not just to allow poundage progression but to remain injury free.

kg`s dont interest me, but the number before them does- it has to go up consistently on a 2 steps forward step back cycle.

i havent plateaued yet on my partial deadlifts altho i am going over old poundages still post op.

i`m 200kg+ again tho and in range of my pb.

i`ll bung up a vid of some deads when i get the chance 

i`d be interested in seeing a vid of your form if youd like some input lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

andyboro said:


> ello mate...
> 
> where abouts do you train?


I train in billingham just down the road in oxygym but Im hopefully going to either put together a power rack and weights when I move closer to uni or look for a gym like steel city or even the uni gym....were do you train at mate?


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Norwich Personal Training on Vimeo
> 
> i make no apologies for the weight used, as i mentioned i havent tried squatting for 4 years or so..
> 
> ...


I will take the mrs into the gym with me one day next week and get her to film it as I dont know how to put videos onto the laptop off y phone(no usb cable)

Have you tried instead of squatting down, sitting back more, takes some of the pressure off the lower back


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to OxyGym - Health And Fitness

here is were I train in the billigham gym


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent no and tbh i dont fancy them.

i prefer to have the bar tap the safetys on the cage if depth is an issue..

touching my butt down on soemthing just dont feel safe..

specially if its FTB :becky:


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

FTB?

Box squats mainly prevent the use of the stretch reflex as well as recruit the posterior chain into the movement while only using 10% or so quad involvement


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

FTB is a member here lol

i know what youre saying is probly right i`m just being weirdly narrow minded about them.

just dont fancy them


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

thats fair enough mate each to their own


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh and in the cold light of day(twas late last nite when posting)

i kinda wasnt asking for any suggestions, my politeness kicked in-yup it exists.

my point of posting me vid up was to ask you if youre squat and more especially youre 100kg good mornings are in a similar good form(altho that is self confessed as i`m sure their not definitive in their good form)

re box squats i cant see how sitting down onto somethng when ive got a BB across my shoulders loaded up can be safe for my back, just feels unsafe to me..

again i`m not disputing their usefullness,just how natural it feels.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Steady Cal, don't give too much away.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

meet FTB ^^^^

we`re head of the gay mafia round here...

btw meet andy










i think he trains at a special swedish style gym where it seems that au natrel training is the way to go...


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> tbh and in the cold light of day(twas late last nite when posting)
> 
> i kinda wasnt asking for any suggestions, my politeness kicked in-yup it exists.
> 
> ...


to be honest I didnt think those squats were in great form, too much leaning forward relying heavily on the lower back(the point of your injury didnt you say? suggesting weak abs and/or weak lower back)

The way I do goodmornings is a slight bend in the knee and bending over at the waist until the point of parrallel.

Box squats appear safer due to the pause at the bottom(not tappin your arse on something as you earlier suggested) and you dont sit down you sit back, recruiting the posterior chain and cancelling the stretch reflex, building greater starting power, which transfers well over to the deadlift~(what you said you specialise on) the main point they hava over regular squats is the fact you dont get people trying to bounce in the bottom, surely for someone with a knackard lower back(a main mover in th deadlift?) keeping a more straight and vertical upperbody would be more beneficial in the squat?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats interesting as ive got good hamstring flexibilty, i`ll be interested if anyone else thinks that..

phil pointed out my head wasnt looking up more too, but then i`m very aware of straining my neck that way..

those box squats sound ok in theory..but as for my deads theyre partial trap bar deads-different story theyve actually strengthened my back.

of course keeping a vertical back is best..no question..i do question sitting on something and then pushing back up.

thats fine if you have a rock solid back.

i know what feels ok by now and i wouldnt be squatting at all if not.

if you go back in my journal you`ll see some assisted weighted squats or assisted weighted chins i was doing in prep to squatting.

the whole reason i stumbled upon the exercise is cos i was trying to work my legs and keep my back straight.

looking forward to seeing these 100kg goodmornings with 2 second negatives like mine


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

2 sec negative isnt long at all? especially when you consider the average concentric phase of a deadlift can last as long as 8 seconds. if anything surely front squats would be the most beneficial squat variation?

I have yet to see a video of these goodmonings of yours with impeccable form. and sure Il film goodmornings the same day I film squats....anything else while Im at it? might as well keep the ball rolling and stop people trying to call me out all at once?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wouldnt do good mornings,theyre not a safe exercise.

i pick a basic exercise and just focus on lifting the weight.

if anything i stick with an exercise too long, but then ive had limitations, which i`m just learning that i dont have now.

all the theory knowledge in the world doesnt mean you can translate it into a physique...

be it yours or any one elses..

its how you interpret that knowledge and out it into practice.

see my siggy lol.

i know very little but what i do know i understand well.

no-ones trying to call you out-i/we are trying to help you translate youre impressive poundages into seeable gains on your body.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to see you do 117kg underhands pulldown on the lat machine


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

i dont like good mornings iv had to many pals get lower back injuries from it, i my self cant really do them anymore i had a bad bike crash about 4 years ago and also got a traped nerve pain runs from my lower back to my heel so iv gotta be very strict when traning legs and back and just dont belive the benifits from good mornings justify the risk id be taking, the last time i tryed them i could not walk for 3 days as me back went completly couldent even rase my foot etc unless your in to your clean or snatch i just wouldent bother. and Famously, Bruce Lee seriously injured himself while performing the exercise after an inadequate warm-up and overconfidently selecting his working weight, so if the little man could do him self harm from it anyone can lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

The thing with goodmornings is A, I hate stiff leg deads and I always get injured doing them and B, goodmornings help my squat to no end.

As we have mentioned before my main hold ups are diet and rest, Im changing the days I train on and pushing the calories up.

London1976, no problems, at this rate I may as well make a video montage lol but the videos arent a problem.

Cal my knowledge goes more into the side of strength and conditioning and not much on the bodybuilding side of things, I do tend to stick with the same exercises and ust change rep and set schemes as well as ramp up the weight over maybe 4-6 weeks before dropping back down and starting again. such as for box squats next training cycle il do somethig like:

Week1-150kgx5-5kg mroe than started this training cycle

Assistance will be something like

*Goodmornings for top set of 10-adding 5kg a week

*calf press 5setsx15reps-calf raises kill my lower back

*Leg extensions 3x15- each set is split into two sets of 15, the first being toes pointed in for the bottom 2/3rds of the movement and the second being toes pointed in for the top 2/3rds so there is an overlap. this was advice off a physio friend of mine after I blew out my pattella tendon and the soft tissue on the inside of my left knee(~did this getting off the sofa)


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

hope this video works


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

....I don't think it has, there's nothing there that I can see.

Upload onto youtube or something - dead easy to set up an account and up load from your PC or where ever.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

second attempt loading it


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

it keeps saying its uploaded here and not showing will try youtube now


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

invisible video


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

ohh and your full of wit!






its uploaded but the page says its processing


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

ohh and your full of wit!






its uploaded but the page says its processing


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

looks pretty simple with the bench there mate. :high5:

just waiting for the 110kg good morning


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

well thats the idea with box squats lol

il upload the 115kgx10 goodmornings next the video isnt great as the post of the squat rack is in the middle of the camera shot but you cna still see the goodmornings


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

165 is good tho. just wanna see the good mornings


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Box squats are as I imagined to be from those vids - as your ass cheeks touch the box and you sit, the bottom of the back 'rounds'....I just cannot see how that is good for your back.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I reckon u should lower the weight and move the bench, start off slowly and gradually add weight. Me personally would do that but would also increase the reps too


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I have never filmed myself lift before and never realised, I also noticed my elbows drift back, they need to be under the bar to help keep my chest up.

On the warm up set before I felt a pop in my left knee, I was suppost to have surgery on it in october but had to postpone as the uni year was starting, maybe need to think about booking it in during the holidays.

Il be doing DC training for the next two-three training cycles, add some muscle and back off on the weights for squats alittle, let my knee heel abit.

Goodmorning video keeps showing error when uploading on youtube, will try again in abit, after a smoke and doin abit more of my assignment


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

s**t...those goodmornings suck!


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Apparantly it looks more like a bent leg goodmorning


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fair play to ya you got up off the bench with the loaded bar.

youre right you do have a rock solid back.

at the moment...

you`d need it for the impact on the bench.

i do predict that will change.

nice yo see youre honesty in your good mornings.

not very smooth, deep,or bent over were they?

can you honestly say (going over your vids with the SAME fine toothed comb) that your form is comparable to mine?

IMEHO you need to massively drop your poundages before you get injured.

i could go on and on but i wont.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pm`d you ages ago at english muscle...

thought you were blanking me lol


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

how can you compair the form of two different types and sets of squats with one near the upper percentages and the other going light?

ye the goodmornings are s**t which to be honest il openly admit.

The squats I had thought about not taking the 165x4 as the week before I felt things going to s**t alittle but thought might have been just a bad night but apparantly not.

Heavy lower body movements are out for awhile at the moment anyway as my knee is battered at the moment and I cant afford to hurt it again.

DC is deffinately going to be a welcome change of pace, letting my push the upper body movements and starting alot lighter on lowerbody and slowly increasing the weights.

Hopefully in 16 weeks or so Il be carrying alot mroe body weight and be able to be pain free for the first time in a while as well as pushing more weight with alot better form.

staying injury free is deffinately my main priority at the moment with uni, soon to be moving and being the carer for my mam, I cannot afford to be hurt.

I will continue to post here with my DC log and thanks to a mate of mine I should be able to film more lifts.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

ya bent legged goodmornings, which is what they were i wouldent like to see u do strick goodmornings like that m8 as i think the vid may have ended badly for u lol if ur gonna insist in doing these drop ya weight increase ya reps and u will see a massive jump in development, u do have a build but im not one for these low low rep exercises who is the stronger the guy that can do 140kg bench for 10-12 or the guy doing the 150 for 1 rep i know who. icould prob do 150kg for 2-3 but dont see the point. even ya strong man compeditors have to do max reps when competing so u need ya staminer also. just thinking of ya back m8 mines ****ed and just to train iv gotta keep druged up to stop the pain.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> how can you compair the form of two different types and sets of squats with one near the upper percentages and the other going light?


youre form should be impeccable heavy or light.

i havent squatted for 5 years.

that was heavy for me and my form was rock solid (as are my 10 partial trap bar singles i do)

i did say that was my fourth and last working set and a backdown set.

i did a single lift the day before i went into hozzy and video`d it.






gutted cos i couldve held it and done a slower negative, but i didnt and talk is cheap.

heavy or light it matters not form is all.

if you honestly think your form is good i`ll shut up i think and save my energy.

ive now started looking after someone too..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking you were gonna you the normal version of good mornings. lol lol

My opinion is in the long run your gonna damage your lower back. I agree with thunderman, drop the weights for more reps.






This one is better form and he wont hurt hes lower back.

You could never lift heavy doing that version imo


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

this ones much much better


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Hitemhard at the age of 19 you should not be having all these injuries and set backs, that coupled with the technique in your videos should tell you that you need to re-evaluate your training.

No matter what your goals are; technique is paramount and particularly within powerlifting due to the amount of weight being used and if you did ever compete the strictness of competition.

The fact that your body looks the way it does is also testament to tying to progress to quickly along with the injuries putting to much strain on ligaments and tendons rather than allowing time for the muscles to develop.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hitemhard - The good mornings you did in that vid reminded me of some people in my gym squatting with awful form. So my view is that what you are doing there is a bad form squat...

If you continue to try and progress the weights doing that those exercises you have posted I hand on heart think you will get injured - you are needlessly putting yourself at risk imo. All training has it's risks, but why increase the risk?

Life is too short to have a life affecting injury - I promise you this isn't internet BS, this is from personal experience and it's also the reason why Cal is stressing hard on the form issue, as he too has had life affecting long term injuries. It's only when you do get injured and your life changes for the worse because of it you will realise and understand what we are saying, but please don't let it get to that.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It does look like what Phill is saying, bad form of squatting.

you can lift heavy with poor form but wouldnt you like to lift less, with good form and higher reps.

Plus you said in the previous post that your knees are bad but then you go and lift heavy doing squats and bent legs good mornings


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good i`m not alone.

hitemhard..dont get all defensive we`re actually trying to help.

if you can harness your raw strength and apply it more intelligently to your body, your body will then match the advice you give.

personally i wouldnt have posted those vids up, i`d have dropped outta view and kept my head down.

so again fair play to ya specially when you realised how bad your good mornings are..

whats your opinion on thoise partial squats box squats you were doing, not even close to parallell.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know you have taken the videos down now, but I am glad you posted them, as you have recieved some constructive comments.

I think you've been brave posting them and good on you for doing it. I think they have opened your eyes just from watching them yourself. I come from a background of reasonable level athletics and we film everything we do for feedback - it takes an extraordinary, talented athlete to have the proprioception and "awareness" of exactly what they doing during an exercise or activity. I think 99% of BBers and strength training athletes out there would be surprised if they were filmed during some of the exercises they do, as they probably aren't 100% of the time doing what they "think" they are doing.

Keep up the log mate - we all want to see how you develop and I'm sure with the commitment and drive you have, you can achieve what you want.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Phill said:


> Keep up the log mate - we all want to see how you develop and I'm sure with the commitment and drive you have, you can achieve what you want.


Yeah I agree definitely keep it up, all this criticism is constructive if we didn't have an interest in your progress we wouldn't bother. No doubt all off us have been guilty of bad form and more than likely have paid the price in some way of injury along the way.

You clearly do have some natural strength there and still being young now is a great time correct your training before it causes any lasting injury.


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I havent taken both videos down just the goodmorning one.

Arthritis is problem that runs in my family and the knee injury is re-occuring the worst in october but started when I was doing kickboxing.

Il be back in the gym on monday. Im going to use DC training but putting the major focus with it on bench and deadlifts as my bench has always been shite, even if the rest of my upperbody lifts are up, its mainly a confidence thing with it and deadlifts I have a love/hate relationship with.

Il probably start a new log as this has 11 pages of crap with not much training in it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

be thankful theres nowt worse than getting no replies.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Keep this log mate, when you reach your goal it'll be great to look back and read through everything...

I'm also not great at pressing movements. I have a reasonable shape to my chest, shoulders, triceps and I have short levers too which would help, yet I still can't do the same as a lot of much taller, skinnier guys in my gym...so you are not alone!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

This log has been pretty insightful  you should keep it running. I'm just about to change my training plan because I realised mine sucked haha. I hope my form is ok :S I might have to get someone to watch me.. Ill probably find I'm doing them worse than I thought lol

Good luck with you training  x


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Cal, I replied on english muscle mate

I have had a goal of benching 140kg, paused for a while now, hopefully if I get everything on track it will fall, also 230kg deadlift is another target I have my eye on


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup i know you werent blanking me...

i saw it was unread 

offer stands.

dude drop your weights significantly for now and work on form..

its not just about how much weight you lift its how you work the muscle.

are you study sports science at uni?


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

exercise science but im switching to sports science next year so I can study strength and conditioning

Might need to pick your brains for next pro-hormone cycle if thats orite


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thought so...^^^^

can you see now theres a slight difference between knowing about a subject and putting it into practice?

cos when taking about an exercise youre very articulate..

yet didnt know the form for a good morning..

my advice is do the real thing.(its cheaper and has probly less sides)


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a contact at the gym who can get his hands on anything I need but I know very little on the subject mate, I wouldnt know what to take and when and what mixes best with what.

On the first year you dont realy do anything on exercise its self really more on anatomy and motor behaviour, what I know is self taught, spose its the old saying " its always hard to take your own advice" lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we`ll have you questioning you tutors in no time lol

i wouldnt score from a gym unless i knew where it came from tbh.

dbol is a good starter cycle or dbol and test e... theres no magic..


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Mondays training. was at a funeral yesterday and trained late on monday so I havent had chance to post it.

A quick heads up, Il be using DC training, for those who dont know about it, it relies on rest pauses(usualy 15 breaths) in an extended set, with different rep ranges for different muscles. Im still sore as hell from it today.

Bench

50kgx10

60kgx10

7-kgx5

80kgx5(last rep paused for 5 secs on chest)

90kgx7,4,3- 90kgx7 is a PR

DB shoulder press

20kgx6

27.5kgx10,7,4

Close grip bench

60kgx5

75kgx6,4,2

DB rows

27.5kgx6

40kgx6

50kgx6

55kgx8-PR

V handle pulldowns

65kgx10

80kgx14,9,4

I was sore during training so I knew I was going to be seriously unconfortable over the next few days


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Mondays training. was at a funeral yesterday and trained late on monday so I havent had chance to post it.

A quick heads up, Il be using DC training, for those who dont know about it, it relies on rest pauses(usualy 15 breaths) in an extended set, with different rep ranges for different muscles. Im still sore as hell from it today.

Bench

50kgx10

60kgx10

7-kgx5

80kgx5(last rep paused for 5 secs on chest)

90kgx7,4,3- 90kgx7 is a PR

DB shoulder press

20kgx6

27.5kgx10,7,4

Close grip bench

60kgx5

75kgx6,4,2

DB rows

27.5kgx6

40kgx6

50kgx6

55kgx8-PR

V handle pulldowns

65kgx10

80kgx14,9,4

I was sore during training so I knew I was going to be seriously unconfortable over the next few days


----------



## HitEmHard (Feb 4, 2010)

Barbell curls

barx20

30kgx10

40kgx9(PR),6,5

barbell holds(double overhand grip)

100kg-success

120kg-success-PR

140kg-fail

130kg-success-PR

Defficite deadlifts(2x25kg plates under each foot)

100kgx3

120kg2

140kgx1

160kgx2-left it there

Leg press

50kgx10

100kgx5

150kgx5

200kgx7-PR-left it there

Used this training session as a feeler of sorts to see what weights to use ect as most of these exercises, I dont normaly do


----------

